# openSMTPD with TLS and SASL Auth



## piellick (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Actually I have a rule who do SMTP relay and work nice for one account :

```
accept from source { localhost 192.168.120.0/24 192.168.14.0/24 } for any relay via tls+auth://label@mySMTP:587 auth <secrets>
```

the account is stored on a secret.db file like that :

```
label user:login
```

I would relay mail from multiple server and each server will have an account on the secret.db file, is it possible on openSMTPD? I'm a bit lost on the MAN.

Pierrick

==========================================================
my full config file :

```
root@relai-smtp:~# vi /etc/smtpd.conf
# This is the smtpd server system-wide configuration file.
# See smtpd.conf(5) for more information.

# To accept external mail, replace with: listen on all
listen on eth0

# If you edit the file, you have to run "smtpctl update table aliases"
table aliases file:/etc/aliases
table senders file:/etc/senders
table secrets db:/etc/secrets.db


# Uncomment the following to accept external mail for domain "example.org"
#accept from any for domain "example.org" alias <aliases> deliver to mbox

#accept for local alias <aliases> deliver to mbox
#accept for any relay

accept from source { localhost 192.168.120.0/24 192.168.14.0/24 } for any relay via tls+auth://label@smtp.cnrs.fr:587 auth <secrets>
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2016)

On what version of FreeBSD?


----------



## piellick (Jun 2, 2016)

it's on debian, i'm using official portable release.

https://www.opensmtpd.org/portable.html

It's a openBSD project, It seemed logical to ask for help on this forum no ?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2016)

Rule #7: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/38922/

Thread closed. Sorry.


----------

